# NeverWet



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not trying to promote products or anything like that, I just found this stuff and it's amazing so I wanted to share. This is a spray that repels water and any other absorptive materials, called NeverWet by Rustoleum. It's a 2-part adhesive spray that coats a surface without changing the texture. I sprayed it on my waders and it is awesome. I'm knee-down in mud and when I take my leg out, it's shiny and dry as if I never stepped in the water. I also spray it on my dry flies and they truly stay dry and never sink down. Saves a lot of time on cleaning for sure. It looks too good to be true, but it's not. Something to look into.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

be careful with what you use it on. I have seen it ruin more than one pair of shoes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> be careful with what you use it on. I have seen it ruin more than one pair of shoes.


I dislike your comment B!

Not because your comment sucks but because Im bummed that it ruined someone's shoes.

I have really wanted to try this stuff on a nylon backpacking tent. From what I have read, it works but doesnt last terribly long on nylon due to the tightly woven fibers. I guess that the product wont stick for long periods due to this.

Check out this video for those who dont know what Never Wet is:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

One of the pairs of shoes was mine. They went straight to the trash. I would not use it on anything that you you are overly concerned about the color with and about the only thing that removes it other than wear is mineral spirits.

Don't use it on suede that us for sure.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> One of the pairs of shoes was mine. They went straight to the trash. I would not use it on anything that you you are overly concerned about the color with and about the only thing that removes it other than wear is mineral spirits.
> 
> Don't use it on suede that us for sure.


I wish it was approved for pet use. My dog gets soooo dirty :mrgreen:


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have only had it for a few days, but it seems to be holding up. I haven't had problems or seen problems on other things I've sprayed. I guess we'll see what happens in the long run.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I sprayed it on a pair of danner pronghorns that were no longer waterproof. Turned them a kind of purple color. I personally didn't care. They were water proof for sure but it only lasted one day of yard work and one day of hunting. 
Boots were used hard for sure but I wasn't really impressed. Well maybe its just the boots fault because they've always sucked.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Every post I have seen on people that use this pretty much said-
It doesn't work on what we wanted to use it on.


----------

